
Computers are stupid because we select them for stupidity - stevehaz
https://medium.com/@SteveHazel/computers-are-stupid-because-we-select-them-for-stupidity-9fc33e5b0e41
======
beeressentials
Same could be said for politicians. _cue laugh track_

